# cannot view custom manual pages



## freethread (Feb 14, 2012)

I installed a port that is not in FreeBSD ports and manually copied and enabled some normal functions, like manual pages. I created a file in /usr/local/etc/man.d that contains

```
MANPATH /path/to/custom/manpages
```
the files in that directory are manual pages (*.1, *.3, and so on) but man does not find them. If I type manpath the path is included in the list.
What I missed?


----------



## freethread (Feb 15, 2012)

Solved, created man1, man3, etc. directories in the man path and moved all *.1 files in man1, *.3 in man3, etc.


----------

